# World Record Pike



## nodakoutdoors.com

For some reason, this skipped by me and I never heard anything about it. But it ended up in my mail today and I found it interesting.


----------



## duxnbux

I remember seeing this a few years back....now that's a gator! Kind of makes a guy wonder if any other potential record breakers have just ended up in the freezer?


----------



## Ryan

Holy. They say we have 6 footers in Chin Lake here in Alberta. I never believed it until now. Man thats a huge fish.


----------



## The Dogger

That was amazing. One man's dream is another mans dinner.


----------



## nickle ditch

I remember when that one came out, he was fishing just to feed the family.


----------



## wtrfwlr

We go muskie fishing up north in wisconsin and canada, but anyways the lake we go to in wisconsin has a lake record muskie i believe around 50 inches, it was caught by a walleye fisherman on a leeche. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Quackkills9

wtrfwlr- Are you talking about the one caught several weeks ago.. there is a rumor that stated it was 55-56 inches with a 33 inch girth and was released. The 4 fishermen were fishing for walleyes when they hooked the muskie. As there it is some people are saying its the new world record. I read the story of the fishermen who was with his buddy when they boated that pig.


----------



## waterwolf

Quackills9...you meant these four fisherman were fishing for crappies a few weeks ago.

I have not heard this rumor, but I hope they had a camera. That would be a tough release without a flash on board.

Anybody else hear about this?


----------



## Quackkills9

I read walleye :-? ... you can find the post made by the fishermen that was with, but I dont think I would be allowed to put the site on this forum. He said they got some pictures and released her, but didnt want people to see it and would think its the Muskie Capital, and the guy who caught it said he has talked to some taxidermists for a replica and when he mentions the length and girth.. the taxidermist laughs....


----------



## Roughrider

Heard that story awhile ago and got the e-mail. Kind of sad, not that the fish was eaten but that the fishierman wasn't able to profit from it. Looks like he has alot of mouths to feed.


----------



## fishunt

very first time I caught northren pike and weight 10.5 lbs with 33 inches .. I was fishing for walleye minnow with jug and I have four pounds test lines .. I am damn lucky got him last Oct I grew up in salt water fishing and I am getting used it for fresh water and my walleye is biggest is 22 inches not bad for me first time haha . I started walleye fishing one and half years ago :lol:


----------

